
PanoJS3 - An Interactive JS Widget For Panning And Zooming A Panoramic Image - the_archer
http://www.dimin.net/software/panojs/
======
Produce
Dragging the box in the tiny thumbnail is a drag (it's a tiny input area for
panning around a huge surface). Panning the main image is broken since when
the cursor leaves the element, panning stops. Why am I looking at little
spinning animations when I've been on the page for five minutes and could have
had those loaded in the background? The above combination yields a "meh" from
me.

------
huskyr
I've been using this viewer:

<https://github.com/can3p/iviewer>

